# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Mẹ và con

## thuty

Dựa trên chuyện có thật 100% luôn.
Nhà nọ có 2 thằng con trai thằng em tên Vinh 4 tuổi, thằng anh tên Quang 7 tuổi.
Hai thằng nghịch như quỷ sứ. Mẹ nó phát điên, quát thằng em: đ... mẹ mày
Thằng em đang nghịch, ngẩng đầu lên bảo" sao mẹ lại đ...mẹ con, mẹ phải đ...mẹ anh Quang chứ" (Quang là thằng anh)

----------


## blackhorsedg

Ngày xửa ngày xưa, có một con hổ đi kiếm mồi. Nó đến nhà một đôi vơ chồng trẻ nọ đúng vào lúc họ đang ân ái với nhau. Hổ ta tò mò nấp ở ngoài nghe ngóng xem họ nói chuyện gì, rồi mới tính chuyện vào ăn thịt.
Trong lúc ái ân, để thử lòng dũng cảm cũng như say đắm của chồng, vợ hỏi chồng :
- Nếu bây giờ có một con hổ vào đây thì mình có sợ không?
Anh chồng đang lúc đam mê nói :
- Sợ cái con C…ặ….c.
Chồng lại hỏi vợ :
-Thế mình có sợ hổ nó vào đây không?
Chị vợ cũng đang say đắm nên quên hết mọi thứ trên đời, kể cả hổ, chị ta đáp :
-C…ặ…..c. còn chả sợ nữa là hổ.
Hổ ta nghe thấy rất là ngạc nhiên. Nó tự nhủ : Con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà gớm ghiếc hơn cả mình? Nó định bụng sẽ vẫn vào ăn thịt đôi vợ chồng nọ, những rồi lại trần trừ không dám vào, và cuối cùng nó quyết định bỏ đi để tìm hiểu xem đó là con gì.
Trên đường đi nó gặp một bà già. Bà già nhìn thấy hổ thì sợ hãi vô cùng, toan bỏ chạy nhưng cuống qua ngã lăn quay. Hổ đi đến và nói :
- Bà đừng sợ. Tôi sẽ không ăn thịt bà nếu bà nói cho tôi biết con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà nó đáng sợ hơn cả tôi thế?
Bà già nhanh trí hiểu ra vấn đề, liền trả lời :
- Ối trời ơi, ông ấy ghớm ghiếc lắm, đáng sợ hơn ông nhiều.
Rồi bà vén váy lên, chỉ vào cái ấy của mình và nói tiếp :
- Đây ông xem, ông ấy cắn tôi cách đây 30 năm mà đến nay vết cắn vẫn chưa lành
Hồ nhìn vào “vết cắn” thấy quả là đáng sợ. Nó vô cùng kinh hãi và lập tức phóng thật nhanh vào rừng. Thế là con C…ặ…c… đã cứu sống được 3 mạng người.
·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·~~~'~'~~ DoPhuQuy's Blog ~~'~'~~`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·
Hai Lúa lên thành phố chơi, thấy người ta đeo khẩu trang để tránh bụi, cũng muốn bắt chước cho giống người thành phố. Hai Lúa liền tới ngay cửa hiệu để sắm một cái khẩu trang, nhưng mua lộn miếng… băng vệ sinh. Hí hửng lắm, Hai Lúa đeo ngay “miếng” khẩu trang vào rồi đi vi vu ngoài đường. Chạy xe được một lúc, Hai Lúa thấy khó thở quá, bực mình tháo “miếng” khẩu trang ra quăng vào sọt rác. Vừa quăng xong, ngó vô sọt thấy trong đó cũng có một “miếng” khác của ai đó vứt đi, Hai Lúa tức mình lẩm bẩm:
- Đ.M! May mà mình quăng đi kịp, chứ nếu không là bị hộc máu giống thằng này rồi!
·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·~~~'~'~~ DoPhuQuy's Blog ~~'~'~~`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·
Có 2 chị em nhà nọ cũng có nhan sắc. Một hôm cả hai ra suối tắm,cô chị bảo: “Chán wá em ơi,ước gì bây giờ có 1 thằng câm ở đây,2 chị em mình sẽ đè nó ra “ấy” cho sướng , nó sẽ ko thể nói lại với ai được”.Ko ngờ gần đó có 1 thằng dê nghe rõ hết nó liền nhảy ra và ra vẻ ú ớ như người câm thật,2 cô liền đè truyen sex nó ra làm thiêt.Một lát sau , mệt wá cô chị bảo:”Mình trói nó lại đây,vô ăn cơm rồi trở ra chơi tiệp.Nghe vậy,thằng dê la lên : ” Ấy,các cô cứ ăn đừng trói lại ,tôi ko chạy đi đâu “
·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·~~~'~'~~ DoPhuQuy's Blog ~~'~'~~`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·
3 con vi trùng nói chuyện với nhau: Vi trùng Ráy tai nói: – Thỉnh thoảng có một cái que bông lại chui vào tai để lôi tao ra, nhưng tao chốn kỹ vào sâu bên trong nên nó không làm gì được. Vi trùng sâu răng nói: – Ngày hai lần có cái bàn chải muốn lấy tao ra, nhưng ta chui vào giữa kẽ răng nên nó cũng không làm gì được. Vi trùng bệnh lậu nói: – Ở chỗ tao cũng có một thằng trọc hay đến, nhưng nó chẳng biết nên vào hay nên ra. Rồi nó còn nôn oẹ đầy người tao ! Nghe thấy vậy vi trùng sâu răng cũng phản ứng giận dữ: – A, cái thằng này tao cũng quen nó!
·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·~~~'~'~~ DoPhuQuy's Blog ~~'~'~~`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·
Một hôm có một chàng thanh niên cưởi ngựa vào rừng đốn củi, bỗng gặp một ông tiên xuất hiện, ông tiên hỏi:
_ Nhà ngươi có muốn ta giúp gì hay không?
Anh chàng nói:
_ Dạ thưa tiên, con muốn ông giúp con một điều này thôi, điều mà con mặc cảm bấy lâu nay là tại sao cái của quý của con nhỏ quá, con ước gì nó bự như của quí của con ngựa của con.
Ông tiên liền biến của quí anh chàng to bằng của con ngựa. Anh chàng khoái chí hứng hở về làng khoe với thằng bạn thân. Thằng bạn hỏi truyen nguoi lon sao được như vậy, anh chàng bèn kể lại đầu đuôi câu chuyện…thế là sáng hôm sau, anh bạn bắt chước cưỡi ngựa vào rừng mong gặp tiên ông giúp.
Cuối anh bạn cũng gặp được tiên ông, ông ta hỏi:
- Nhà ngươi có muốn ta giúp gì hay không?
Anh bạn bèn nhanh nhẹn trả lời:
- Dạ con muốn của quí của con giống như của con ngựa.
Ông tiên nhìn kỹ con ngựa một hồi rồi hỏi rằng:
- Nhà ngươi có chắc không?
Anh bạn đáp:
- Dạ chắc.
Thế là tiên ông biến của quí của anh bạn đó y hệt như của con ngựa. Xong, anh bạn nhìn cái của quí xem có được thỏa mãn không…rồi há hốc mồm la tá hỏa, vì anh không biết rằng, con ngựa của anh ta là một con ngựa cái
Trong một cuộc thi “Vắt sữa bò” toàn thế giới, vào vòng chung kết gồm ba thí sinh đến từ ba nước: Mỹ, Nhật và Việt Nam. Mỗi người được giao cho một con bò.
Đầu tiên, thí sinh người Mỹ vào thi, trong vòng hai tiếng, anh ta vắt được 20 lít sữa bò.
Tiếp theo là thí sinh người Nhật, anh ta cũng vắt trong hai tiếng được tới 30 lít sữa bò. Mọi người hò reo.
Cuối cùng là thí sinh Việt Nam, mọi người chờ truyen dam hết hai tiếng vẫn không thấy động tĩnh gì, ban giám khảo bèn thông báo cho anh ta thêm nửa tiếng nữa. Hết thời gian, thí sinh người Việt Nam bước ra thở hổn hển, mặt mày đỏ gay, trên tay anh ta chỉ có đúng 1 lít sữa bò. Ban giám khảo và khán giả vô cùng thất vọng. Khi được phóng viên phỏng vấn:
- Anh cho biết vì sao anh lại có một thành tích quá kém cỏi như vậy?
Thì anh chàng Việt Nam bực dọc chửi om lên:
- Đ…M… nó, nó phát cho con bò đực thì làm sao mà vắt!!?

----------

